
What the Space Age taught us: Earth is the best option we have - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/what-the-space-age-taught-us-earth-is-the-best-of-all-possible-worlds/2019/06/18/b7454e78-65cd-11e9-8985-4cf30147bdca_story.html
======
samdung
Earth isn't the best option. It is the ONLY option.

